# The Last Batch of 856 Permanent Residency Visa Application



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Thought of starting this thread so we all can have some visibilities on the 856 progress for application done prior to 1st July 2012.

My application will be lodged by my RMA early next week. Basically its a decision ready application except for my wifey chest xray due to pregnancy. 

Please share your progress and timeline.....

TGIF !


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Dear Mahi,
That is amazing to hear that your employer finally agreed to apply for your ENS 856.
I am in the same boat and my employer is small time IT consulting company and having problems on reaching the Training Strategy ((have a current training strategy for existing Australian employees)) goals for submitting my 856 visa nomination. My documents all ready to launch the application along with nomination.
Could you please let me know how your company is providing those Training Strategy proofs to the DIAC?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

My agent basically outlined what my employer should provide. The company is big timer but the training is not well documented, the agent input helped us alot. 

Did u hire an agent?


----------



## kraghu007 (Jun 25, 2012)

Friends,

I have all my documents handed over to my Agent for 856 except for AFP clearence. I am still waiting for this. Can my agent lodge a decision ready in this case? if not can this be done as a non decision ready and i submit my AFP crearence whne i recieve it? how much time does it take for non decision ready applications.

Thanks,
Raghu


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

mahisasuran said:


> My agent basically outlined what my employer should provide. The company is big timer but the training is not well documented, the agent input helped us alot.
> 
> Did u hire an agent?


Thanks for your input up on my request.
We have not appointed an agent so far.
How much is your agent charges and could you give me the reference of your agent?

Cheers
Vanga Reddy


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Total cost inclusive of agent fees around $7K.


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

My application lodged today - timeline as below ;

Office: Parramatta
Visa: 856 (currently on 457)
Nomination submitted: 27/06/2012
Application submitted: 27/06/2012
Remarks : Decision Ready Application (except wife chest x-ray due to pregnancy)

How do we track the progress ?


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Raghu

Application can be done without AFP clearance. You are right this will be a Non-DRC and you can forward to your agent when available. The timing is quite subjective and depending on DIAC office. My agent mentioned to me Parramatta office overwhelmed with 800 applications a day.

My application lodged yesterday 27/6/12 and the acknowledgement letter might send out next week. Have you done with the application ? Tomorrow is the last day before the skillsellect take effects.

Good luck and share your progress....




kraghu007 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have all my documents handed over to my Agent for 856 except for AFP clearence. I am still waiting for this. Can my agent lodge a decision ready in this case? if not can this be done as a non decision ready and i submit my AFP crearence whne i recieve it? how much time does it take for non decision ready applications.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi guys,
thanks for this thread. Here is my timeline for ENS 856 (I am university academic):
nomination filed: 21/05/2012
nomination approved: 04/06/2012
application submitted in person at Parramatta: 25/06/2012
application lodged: 26/06/2012
credit card charged: 26/06/2012

Do you know when we could receive an ACK that a valid application has been submitted?

Do you also know if our 457 x rays are reusable? Our 457 x rays were done in Switzerland in March 2012.


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

The ACK might be a week late as the office overloaded. 

You may check below link that 457 X-Rays reusable. What the website did not indicate are results are only valid for a maximum period of 12 months and also that the x-ray examination must be completed within 3 months of the medical examination for the re-use of the x-ray examination to be considered under the limited circumstances which are available. 

Assessment of Health Examination Results





Naom said:


> Hi guys,
> thanks for this thread. Here is my timeline for ENS 856 (I am university academic):
> nomination filed: 21/05/2012
> nomination approved: 04/06/2012
> ...


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

received a letter at home with the ACK of application received (i.e. its being considered as a valid application) and also a payment receipt. I assume I could use this letter to enroll for Medicare?


----------



## Xayla77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Naom said:


> received a letter at home with the ACK of application received (i.e. its being considered as a valid application) and also a payment receipt. I assume I could use this letter to enroll for Medicare?


Hi Naom,


I sent you a private message regarding shipping from Holland to Australia. Would you please review it and let me know your thoughts - 

Sorry for Hijacking this thread though briefly....


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Naom said:


> received a letter at home with the ACK of application received (i.e. its being considered as a valid application) and also a payment receipt. I assume I could use this letter to enroll for Medicare?


Yes. Bring your passport and acknowledgment letter to nearest Medicare office. Its good if you can call them before you go to find out what other doc they need.


----------



## sydneypossum (Apr 28, 2011)

I must be one of the last people to lodge a 856 last week. 
I'm a structural engineer from the UK with nearly 4 yrs of work experience in AU on a 457. Hopefully I'm a very straightforward case!
Lodged decision ready at Parramatta.


----------



## Fricky (Jul 5, 2012)

Naom said:


> received a letter at home with the ACK of application received (i.e. its being considered as a valid application) and also a payment receipt. I assume I could use this letter to enroll for Medicare?


Hi Naom,
I have submitted my application on 22 June in person and credit card had also deducted but until now I haven't received an acknowledgement letter from diac.
When did you submitted your application and how long did it take for you to receive the acknowledgement letter.
Thanks


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

Fricky said:


> Hi Naom,
> I have submitted my application on 22 June in person and credit card had also deducted but until now I haven't received an acknowledgement letter from diac.
> When did you submitted your application and how long did it take for you to receive the acknowledgement letter.
> Thanks


I submitted the application at the Parramatta office on June 25, my credit card was charged on June 26 and I received the letter on June 28th. The letter had a date on it of June 26th. Perhaps you should call DIAC? They should be able to give a confirmation that everything is lodged. I did call them immediately after lodging and they told me ACK letters might take a while to be dispatched. Having said that I got mine within a few days.


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Autoreply from DIAC

LATEST UPDATE – 5 July 2012

Applications lodged with DIAC in the last weeks of June

The volume of applications lodged in the last weeks of June required staff to focus on receipting applications. For most of the thousands of applications received we still need to: enter the case into our systems; assess bridging visa eligibility; issue acknowledgement letters; and create case files. We expect that these tasks will take most of July 2012 to complete. 

If you currently hold a visa and this visa will expire in July please ensure this is highlighted in an email to this mailbox. We will seek to ensure that your bridging visa is decided as quickly as possible.

For all other “last weeks of June” applicants please wait until at least August to make any follow-up enquiry about your application. 

Applications lodged with DIAC post-1 July 2012 

From 1 July 2012 all applications must be made online. Applications can be e-lodged through our website: Online Applications – Applications & Forms

If you experience any difficulties with this process please ensure that you are familiar with the material at SkillSelect Support The “Contact Us” button at the top of the page at this site links to a form via which any IT issues can be raised with DIAC. The Service Centre, on 131 881, are also assisting with any issues clients may be having with lodging applications. 

NB: ENS and RSMS visas have been branded, and located on the DIAC website, within the SkillSelect group of Visas. Therefore any reference to making an enquiry about a Skillselect visa is inclusive of ENS and RSMS. This does not mean that clients need to use the actual SkillSelect system to lodge ENS and RSMS visas. SkillSelect would only be expected to be used where an employer wishes to nominate a person they have identified through their expression of interest on the SkillSelect system.

In the short term there will be a time delay of up to 10 days on acknowledgement letters for e-lodged applications. You should however receive an automatic Transmission Record Number (TRN) and where applicable automatic confirmation of payment for the application. 

If you’re current visa will lapse within 10 days of lodging your application through e-lodgement, you should highlight this in your email to this mailbox.

All attachments relating to e-lodged applications should be forwarded through the e-lodgement system. They should not be forwarded by mail to processing centres. The only documents mailed to processing centres should be where an original document is requested by the case officer.

THIS MAILBOX

This mailbox is for enquiries about ENS and RSMS applications that are currently with the Parramatta processing centre. 

If you have been provided with the details of this mailbox by this processing centre for a specific purpose, or your enquiry is of an urgent or sensitive nature, you should receive a reply to your email within 3 working days.

Enquiries unrelated to ENS/RSMS

If your enquiry is unrelated to ENS or RSMS you should consult the Department’s website and/or ring the Department’s general enquiry telephone number of 131 881. The processing centre is not able to respond further to your email.

If you have asked a question that does not relate to a current application.

The processing centre is not in a position to respond individually to your email and this automated response will be our only response, but it is important that you read on.

If you have a general question you should first ensure that you have read the relevant website content. The following links will help in accessing this information.

·	Informational Booklet No. 5 Employer Sponsored Migration
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1131.pdf

·	Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)

·	Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 187)
Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (subclass 187)

If you still have unanswered questions about application requirements, please phone our Service Centre on – 131 881

We encourage you to lodge all required information and supporting documentation with your application. A “complete” application will make the processing of your application quicker. The processing centres have provided “document checklists” that highlight key information/evidence we are looking for in support of application requirements. 

These checklists can be found under SkillSelect on the DIAC website.

Checklist for visa applicants - http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/186-applicant-checklist.pdf

Checklist for sponsoring employer - http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/186-nomination-checklist.pdf


If you have written to ask how long it will be before your application is allocated to a case officer.

The following is provided as a general answer to this enquiry.

The ENS and RSMS processing network is currently allocating applications to case officers for assessment as per the following table: 

Parramatta Processing Centre - ENS cases which were received on 14 December 2011 
Parramatta Processing Centre - RSMS cases which were received on 15 December 2011

Melbourne Processing Centre - ENS cases which were received on 2 December 2011.
Melbourne Processing Centre - RSMS cases which were received on 16 December 2011.

The Perth Processing Centre - ENS cases which were received on 21 May 2012.
The Perth Processing Centre RSMS cases which were received on 4 January 2012.

Once your application is allocated to a case officer, they are expected to assess the case in the following working week.

They may decide the application at that time. If this happens they will write advising of the decision. 

If it will take longer for a decision to be made they will write advising that they are your case officer and providing their contact details. 

It would be appreciated if you could refrain from making general “status” enquiries to the case officer. This is especially applicable where your application is within service standards. 

If you do not think your application has been allocated to a case officer and your application was lodged more than a week earlier than the applicable allocation date published above, please make this clear in your email. We will get back to you in such a situation.

Processing Times

How long will the application take to finalise? The Department’s published service standards for the processing of ENS/RSMS applications are at: Client Service Charter

While we attempt to finalise all applications as soon as possible, the service standards acknowledge that 25% of cases will be finalised outside of these time frames.

There are a range of factors impacting individual processing times which include, but are not limited to:
- the completeness of the application at time of lodgement;
- how quickly applicants respond to requests to provide documentation;
- complications in obtaining health clearances; 
- if police checks haven’t been completed they may take significant time to obtain; and
- checks with third parties to verify claims made in an application. 
Thankyou.



PLEASE NOTE: The content of this auto response has been written from the perspective that the correspondent is the applicant and does not have either a Registered Migration Agent or Authorised Recipient involved in their case. If either of these parties are involved in your case we would generally expect that you make your enquiries through them.

Our service standards, client service charter, and providing feedback;
Our Service Standards
Client Service Charter

Client service charter
Client Service Charter

Compliments and complaints
Contact Us – Compliments and Complaints – Department of Immigration and Citizenship


Documents in languages other than English must be accompanied by an English translation completed by a translator, who is accredited by the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (evidence required). Information on how to obtain translations is available from Enter or find a Translator or Interpreter 
Reminder:	POLICY QUESTIONS FROM REGISTERED MIGRATION AGENTS

The Agents Gateway provides information for registered migration agents on visa applications, legislation, registration as well as useful links resources. An on-line form is provided for migration agents with complex policy or procedural questions. Registered Migration Agents should re-direct policy enquiries using this on-line form: Agents Gateway – Agents Enquiry and Feedback


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks for this update , we havent heard anything after the ACK letter. We got our interim medicare cards though. We were also thinking of getting all medicals done next week.


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Naom said:


> thanks for this update , we havent heard anything after the ACK letter. We got our interim medicare cards though. We were also thinking of getting all medicals done next week.


Damn its more than a month and I have not received my ACK letter from DIAC. I wished my agent lodged at Perth. Parramatta taking forever.


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

yes its all been very quiet.

We did our medicals and now waiting for a final PCC from the Netherlands.

Do you think it would make sense to inform DIAC about the medicals? I assume they can access it online, we also have sealed envelopes from Medibank. I hope it does not take more than a year and then having to do the medicals again.

Once we have the PCC we will send that off too.


----------



## sydneypossum (Apr 28, 2011)

It's been around 5 weeks now. They took my payment in the first week... my agent is still waiting for my acknowledgment letter.

Grrrrr.

It's decision ready, but who knows how long it will take :-(

Has anyone's agents given them any advice?


----------



## Blackrocko (Aug 7, 2012)

Not really a reply to the OP, but my 856 was lodged on 29th June, and granted on 1st Aug


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Blackrocko said:


> Not really a reply to the OP, but my 856 was lodged on 29th June, and granted on 1st Aug


wow - congrats. few quest... 

is it drc application ? 
which office you applied ? 
both nomination and application lodge together ?


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

After almost 2 month wait - i just got my ACK LETTER ? Maybe the grant in 2 years time. If I dont get anything by next year. Im going to take a starcruise to Christmas island from Sydney to seek asylum.


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

*LATEST UPDATE – 3 September 2012*

Applications lodged with DIAC in the last weeks of June

At present we are trying to resolve how we move forward in the most efficient manner with the volume of cases we have on hand, but we are in the process of recommencing allocating cases from our pipeline.

However, the volume of cases we have received has impacted on our capacity to allocate cases within the timeframes previously stated. In June we went from having about four months of processing work on-hand to close to nine months. Accordingly under normal circumstances clients might expect to wait for nine months for their case to be allocated if lodged in late June.

Certified DecisionReady Applications 

The issue of volume also impacts agent certified “decision ready” cases, where we also have several months worth of cases to allocate. This cohort of applications remains a first priority for DIAC but sheer numbers of applications received means that allocation to case officers is taking 10 – 12 weeks at the moment which is considerably longer than our usual published time frame of three weeks to allocate to a case officer. 

Please be assured that we are seeking to allocate cases as quickly as possible but please do not make current status requests unless your application is outside the allocation timeframes outlined later in this message.

We thank you for your patience during this busy period. 

If you have written to ask how long it will be before your application is allocated to a case officer.

The following is provided as a general answer to this enquiry.

The ENS and RSMS processing network is currently allocating applications to case officers for assessment as per the following table: 

Parramatta Processing Centre - ENS cases which were received on 11 April 2012 
Parramatta Processing Centre - RSMS cases which were received on 26 March 2012

Melbourne Processing Centre - ENS cases which were received on 2 December 2011.
Melbourne Processing Centre - RSMS cases which were received on 16 December 2011.

The Perth Processing Centre - ENS cases which were received on 21 May 2012.
The Perth Processing Centre RSMS cases which were received on 27 January 2012.

Once your application is allocated to a case officer, they are expected to assess the case in the following working week.

They may decide the application at that time. If this happens they will write advising of the decision. 

If it will take longer for a decision to be made they will write advising that they are your case officer and providing their contact details. 

It would be appreciated if you could refrain from making general “status” enquiries to the case officer. This is especially applicable where your application is within service standards. 

If you do not think your application has been allocated to a case officer and your application was lodged more than a week earlier than the applicable allocation date published above, please make this clear in your email. We will get back to you in such a situation.

Processing Times

How long will the application take to finalise? The Department’s published service standards for the processing of ENS/RSMS applications are at: Client Service Charter

While we attempt to finalise all applications as soon as possible, the service standards acknowledge that 25% of cases will be finalised outside of these time frames.

There are a range of factors impacting individual processing times once an application is allocated, these include, but are not limited to:
- the completeness of the application at time of lodgement;
- how quickly applicants respond to requests to provide documentation;
- complications in obtaining health clearances; 
- if police checks haven’t been completed they may take significant time to obtain; and
- checks with third parties to verify claims made in an application. 
Thankyou.


Our service standards, client service charter, and providing feedback;
Our Service Standards
Client Service Charter


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

LATEST UPDATE 18 October 2012

Parramatta Processing Centre - ENS cases which were received on 16 May 2012 
Parramatta Processing Centre - RSMS cases which were received on 1 May 2012

Melbourne Processing Centre - ENS cases which were received on 12 January 2012.
Melbourne Processing Centre - RSMS cases which were received on 12 January 2012.

The Perth Processing Centre - ENS cases which were received on 21 May 2012.
The Perth Processing Centre RSMS cases which were received on 13 March 2012.


----------

